# Best time to water change.



## Martin cape (26 Mar 2013)

Hi guys,

When is the best time to do a water change to avoid fluctuating the co2 level and inducing BBA?

I do mine first thing on Saturday morning. Before CO2 starts and before lights on. Basically when the CO2 is at its lowest level anyway.


----------



## martinmjr62 (26 Mar 2013)

I do mine at the same time for the same reasons

Cheers
Martin


----------



## plantbrain (26 Mar 2013)

I do it about 1 hour after the lights are on in the morning typically. If you have BBA issues, you have CO2 issues, and a water change will help by exposing plants to CO2 in the air etc.


----------



## clonitza (27 Mar 2013)

One hour of fluctuating CO2 levels/week doesn't trigger a BBA bloom, I do the water changes whenever I have the time. Organic matter build up on the other hand feeds the algae so whenever you have some spare time do a large water change.


----------



## Mortis (6 Apr 2013)

Sunday morning. I turn on  my CO2 as usual and then the lights about 5-10 minutes before doing the WC so that the fish dont freak out and I can see what Im vaccuuming, trimming, etc


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

I do mine at night, as have if during the day. The little on wants to help


----------

